# Who to choose?! Yikes.



## CharHouse1900 (Jan 2, 2016)

Purity source laps
Anabolic America 
Basicctero 
Pharmacom store.

So many choices so hard to decide.. I see like 5 or 6 including these 4 that seem great. How to narrow one down and make my first order in over 4 years, Tough. And littl confused about basicstero and pharmacom I guess they're different company's but carry same brand? Use to use mlg and some AgentYes but trying to finding something else since its been forever. I wanna get hudgorz again.


----------



## Riles (Jan 2, 2016)

place a small order with each of them, you really can't go wrong


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 4, 2016)

prob there is  you pay wu and shipping every time it adds up if you order from 3 4 diff places.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

CharHouse1900 said:


> Purity source laps
> Anabolic America
> Basicctero
> Pharmacom store.
> ...



all pretty good selections. I would learn how to use BTC and use who takes BTC.


----------

